# 24 Hours of Nurburgring: Live and Direct from Audi TV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

From the looks of it, it appears that Audi TV will be broadcasting some coverage of this weekend's 24 Hours of Nurburgring live and direct via the web. Catch up with it via the link below starting Saturday.

http://tv.audi.de/video/19878#/01


----------

